# Brake drum question 1966



## goatdriver66 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm finalizing a drum brake rebuild on a 66 and wonder if the drums should be painted or left natural in order to be correct. Seems like there is info out there pointing to either option. The rear drums have some black paint left on them but that could have been from a previous owner.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

They were painted red if Rally 1 wheels were ordered. I painted the drums on my '67 red and they look great with the Rally 2 wheels....the ones on my '65 are all rust-colored, and it has Rally 1's....if I were you, I'd paint them. Who likes rusty car parts, anywhere?


----------



## goatdriver66 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I was going to go with red but when I pulled the bearings out I found that the hubs are cracked. My car has drums with the integral hubs. Now I'd like to find replacement hubs and drums but am having trouble. Many places sell drums but not with the hub attached (the studs are peened thus holding the hub to the drum). Have you ever seen this before?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes. That's how they are. When you change drums, you have to replace the studs and swedge the new hub and studs in place on the drum. PITA. There are so many people around throwing front drum set-ups away to convert to discs, you ought to be able to score a set for free. I have a spare set, but the shipping would kill the deal.


----------



## mysweet67 (Jan 8, 2012)

I have all 4 drums off the 67, not sure if they are original or not (72,000 original miles), but mine are painted black, almost looks like the 60% satin gloss. The fronts are stamped 'BUDD', so I'm guessing they are not, but replaced 20 or 25 years ago. I'm wondering if replacement/aftermarket drums were panted as well?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've installed a lot of replacement drums in industry, and they were almost always just plain bare cast iron.....


----------



## goatdriver66 (Apr 3, 2008)

Well at this point I'd take either black or red.  I just need to find either replacement hubs or, even better yet, complete drum/hub assemblies. I'm not up for pressing, swaging, balancing, etc and I've gone just a little too far to go with discs. 


Sent from my iPad using Autoguide


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The complete assemblies off of a donor car are the way to go. if the wrong studs are used, the drum and hub won't stay together. It's a pressed fit, and the splines on the stud and shoulder height matter. There HAS to be a forum or club member near you who converted to disc and wants the drum set-up gone!


----------



## goatdriver66 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah, I think you're right. I may have found some in VA...waiting for pics. Haven't tried the clubs yet. That's a good idea. Thanks. Will advise how I make out.


----------

